# My search for wrenches that actually fit



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So I've had a Husky set for some time.

Seemed fine. Not expensive. But always seemed too large on bolts and very "slippery". Seemed like they had zero bite and they would round any bolt that was a bit tough.

Then I started seeing tests on YouTube and Tekton seemed to do well for strength and such. So I bought some and compared them to three bolts on my Toro Flex 2100 I use as a constant test. They fit a bit better than Husky with a bit more bite but I still thought they should be better.

I came across a video that tested the FIT and STRENGTH of wrenches and confirmed what I had suspected - wrenches fit differently. Typically Chinese the worst, then Taiwanese, with American made being the best fit.

However, American is not the best quality. The SK wrenches consistently performed poorly strength wise often snapping completely, yet were often among the most expensive.

So I ordered a set of American made Wright wrenches to compare to my Tekton. I finally found wrenches that fit. I mean super fit.

My wife didn't believe me so I showed her the Husky vs. Tekton vs. Wright and even she couldn't believe the difference in fit across several bolts and sizes. Also, the Wrights "sure grip" felt like it was biting into the bolt with a super grip.

Tekton's are being returned to Amazon and the Wright's are here to stay!


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Snap on, Mac, Matco. All high quality. Not cheap. Are you using the box end? 36 years GM tech, never had much use for the open end of a wrench.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> Snap on, Mac, Matco. All high quality. Not cheap. Are you using the box end? 36 years GM tech, never had much use for the open end of a wrench.


Yes - box end usually but sometimes open end if not super tight.

My understanding is some of the *newer* Mac and Matco's are made in Taiwan and I believe much of Blue Point is.

It was interesting to see the difference even between the American brands on the tests.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Wright Tools makes some really good quality stuff. I would also recommend their socket sets and socket wrenches.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

testwerke said:


> Wright Tools makes some really good quality stuff. I would also recommend their socket sets and socket wrenches.


I kinda splurged the last couple of days and have more Wright tools on the way. I need to save up for their sockets.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I used to sell industrial supplies about 10 years ago. For the money, Wright tool is the best there is. Not quite as expensive as snap-on, matco but the same quality, if not better. Tekton isn't bad for a budget line tool either, a good value at their price point.

I'm imagining my wife pretending to care about how well my new wrench fits :lol:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I used to sell industrial supplies about 10 years ago. For the money, Wright tool is the best there is. Not quite as expensive as snap-on, matco but the same quality, if not better. Tekton isn't bad for a budget line tool either, a good value at their price point.
> 
> I'm imagining my wife pretending to care about how well my new wrench fits :lol:


The feel and performance of the Wright tools is definitely on a different level than many of the others I have owned and used over the years. The grip on the open end with their teeth is pretty impressive.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

My craftsman have never let me down, albeit they are true 10-12 year old craftsman set. Not sure who owns them or makes them now.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> My craftsman have never let me down, albeit they are true 10-12 year old craftsman set. Not sure who owns them or makes them now.


They are owned by Stanley Black and Decker and are now truly bottom of the barrel quality while charing a premium for the name. The tests I have seen have had their ratchets for instance fair worse than the ratchets at Walmart.

I was in Lowes the other day and they had a 3/8" Craftsman made in China ratchet for $30. A similar made in China Husky ratchet at Home Depot up the street was $21. In the tests I have seen the Husky actually is "better" (if you can use that word) than the new Craftsman.

Also, at my Lowes the Craftsman stuff is always on a fire sale.

I agree with you the old Craftsman is pretty good. I have old Craftsman stuff also (20+ years) and while decent, it is no Wright but then they are priced differently as well.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > My craftsman have never let me down, albeit they are true 10-12 year old craftsman set. Not sure who owns them or makes them now.
> ...


It's amazing that Craftsman used to be quality and now the name is the only thing left. When my Dad died I inherited all his tools mainly snap on, I've got stuff that my son will inherit.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I started buying Carlyle tools from Napa dealers, really nice quality


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a big fan of quality tools, but I try to spend money on the high-end stuff in moderation. I think back to Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino, when he explains that his tool collection was acquired over time.

I've got a lot of Matco stuff that I really like, but I've got an equal amount of Craftsman, Kobalt, and others in my box too. I try to upgrade a little bit at a time. The stuff I phase out comes in handy for extra tool kits that I like to throw in my truck when I'm on the go.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

crussell said:


> I'm a big fan of quality tools, but I try to spend money on the high-end stuff in moderation. I think back to Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino, when he explains that his tool collection was acquired over time.
> 
> I've got a lot of Matco stuff that I really like, but I've got an equal amount of Craftsman, Kobalt, and others in my box too. I try to upgrade a little bit at a time. The stuff I phase out comes in handy for extra tool kits that I like to throw in my truck when I'm on the go.


That's a good plan.

For instance I bought the 7 wrench set that covers the all the sizes I will need for $78. The 11 wrench set, which covers larger sizes I will likely never need was double. Yes the Tekton for $60 had more sizes, but I will likely never need them.


----------

